# Do we know what's become of Monarch??



## Zathros

*wondering, as usual with this company..the Monster scenes jekyll & hyde kits that were mentioned so long ago, and of course the moonsuit...not holding my breath..but man..its been a long time since anything was said about these..*


----------



## djnick66

Well Gorgo was just released and there was a thread up about the Cyclops... Also they have Glow Nosferatu and I guess a Glow Ghost coming out


----------



## hal9001

With what they've released recently I have no complaints. Yeah, man oh man, I'd love the *Mood Suit* too, hopefully it will, if not, I'm sure there will be a reason. Drop all plans and bring on the *Moon Suit* I say!!

Too, they've re-issued Mr. Nosferatu, *AFTER* I paid a lot on eBay for one! Waited to late I did. Oh, well. At least I've got three of'em now!

Nah, thanks Monarch, for the great kits!

Carl-


----------



## myk

My mother once said " Good things come to those who wait." There's plenty of kits out there to build.


----------



## Spockr

I also in that camp of "Good things come..." although it would be 'nice' if Scott M. would update his fans and followers occasionally. Nothing since June on Monarch's official FB page. I'd love to hear something new about the release plan for the GITD Ghost...


----------



## Hunch

He's been set back because of the Gorgo missing parts fiasco (no fault of his own, just a china mix up) and its taken a lot longer than he expected to rectify the situation but the (new) stuff IS coming out. He takes a while to get the stuff out but its always great and worth the wait.


----------



## Anton Phibes

I would rather he focus his attention on getting the product released....rather than running over here to tell us why it isn't available yet. We just got Gorgo. He aint gonna release a kit every weekend. Maybe not once per year. But what he gives is better than any other plastic model company out there imho. So---I can wait. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66

Being Gorgo was in the works for what, 4 years? I wouldn't hold my breathe on anything new for a while.


----------



## SUNGOD

I wonder if Monarch's one company that would benefit from moving production away from China and back to Canada or the US?


----------



## mcdougall

,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Spockr

or as Scott said earlier today on FB... "Chug-a-chug-a-chug-a-chug-a-choo-choo! Next stop, Toronto."


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Well, It's nice to know I can order these models from Stevens International through my hobby shop now.


----------



## mr.victor

OK, it's been three weeks. Where's the train now and what was on it?


----------



## mcdougall

[.......


----------



## Zeus

Anton Phibes said:


> I would rather he focus his attention on getting the product released....rather than running over here to tell us why it isn't available yet. We just got Gorgo. He aint gonna release a kit every weekend. Maybe not once per year. But what he gives is better than any other plastic model company out there imho. So---I can wait. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Right...because as we all know it takes a hell of a long time, preparation and pre planning to run over to a computer and type out a half paragraph of information. Not to mention the time it takes to hit the send button. Are you serious buddy? He certainly takes the time to email McDougall information about kit releases. (Which in and of itself is odd as this information could just as easily be posted on the official website for customers outside of Hobby Talk to see!) Scratch that...it makes too much business sense. 

Although, I do kind of see your point...I mean, he does own the company...so I guess your right...it doesn't really make sense to keep your paying customers informed. Please! I've read and watched these Monarch "sympathy threads" over the years and frankly the coddling at times can be sickening. I own and will continue to buy Monarch's kits and do agree with you on one point, they are the best. Hands down! However, there has been more excuses than kit releases and that my friend is called a red flag. Coddling will not contribute to fixing the problem, but will only make it worse.


----------



## mcdougall

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Gorgo-GLOW-Frightening-Lighting-from-Monarch-Models_p_3060.html


----------



## mcdougall

GLOW GORGO available now...The glow ghost will be shipping this week.


----------



## Zombie_61

mcdougall said:


> ...The glow ghost will be shipping this week.


Shipping from retailers, or shipping across the Pacific?


----------



## mcdougall

Zombie_61 said:


> Shipping from retailers, or shipping across the Pacific?


Shipping to retailers.
Denis


----------



## Zombie_61

mcdougall said:


> Shipping to retailers.
> Denis


Thank you!


----------



## SUNGOD

Cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666

mcdougall said:


> Shipping to retailers.
> Denis


Yep. Which is why I am waiting to order my Gorgo.
Might as well get both shipped to me at the same time. 
Not like I will actually be building either of them any time soon.


----------



## Zathros

*I was interested in his monster scenes Dracula and Mr Hyde, but since he took close to 2 years announcing, but going nowhere with it, I Picked up the MOM Jekyll and Hyde kits, and already had the MOM Dracula so I coudn't care less now..

Z*


----------



## mcdougall

Check out Mega Hobbies
http://www.megahobby.com/Plastic-monster-models-at-megahobby.aspx


----------



## TAY666

Yep, I've got both of those on order


----------



## mcdougall

Cult also has the Glow Ghost in stock NOW....
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/The-GLOW-Ghost-of-Castle-Mare-from-Monarch-Models-_p_3066.html


----------



## TAY666

Yep.
That's where I ordered from.

Mainly because I also wanted to grab Rick's Micheal Meyers base while it was on sale as well.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Glad for you guys that are finally getting the kits you've been waiting for! As for me, well, whenever the Moon Suit is out, I absolutely will be getting one!


----------



## Zathros

Dr. Brad said:


> Glad for you guys that are finally getting the kits you've been waiting for! As for me, well, whenever the Moon Suit is out, I absolutely will be getting one!


* I wouldn't hold my breath were I you...It was announced like 2 years ago, at least.....

Z*


----------



## SUNGOD

Zathros said:


> * I wouldn't hold my breath were I you...It was announced like 2 years ago, at least.....
> 
> Z*




I think it might have been announced even longer ago than that. I'm sure the Cyclops was announced around 2009/2010 and the Moon Suit was before that. It could be about 6 years ago.


----------



## mrmurph

I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of both at my LHS, but will probably order one or two more online next year.

I did pick up another Ghost in the meantime, which has to be one of my favorite figure kits ever. But what's with the lemon yellow plastic? For me, that original bluish green was perfect as it was. I have heard about this product called "paint" which I'm told will take care of the issue of the reissue for me. 

Gotta love Monarch.:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan

Zathros said:


> * I wouldn't hold my breath were I you...It was announced like 2 years ago, at least.....
> 
> Z*


Why always so negative, Zathros ol' bean?


----------



## Zombie_61

mrmurph said:


> ...I did pick up another Ghost in the meantime, which has to be one of my favorite figure kits ever. But what's with the lemon yellow plastic?


Isn't that the glow-in-the-dark version?


----------



## John P

The Moon suit was one of the very first kits Monarch announced!


----------



## John P

I just found a blog written "as 2006 draws to a close" that said the Moon suit should be out in the fall. :freak:

http://resinbarbarian.com/2009/07/11/more-with-monarch-models/


----------



## Zathros

deadmanincfan said:


> Why always so negative, Zathros ol' bean?



*Not tryin to be negative, my friend, just practical..It's just that this company's track record is simply overly long release dates..Far longer than any other company that overshoots their announced release dates..He makes an excellent product, however, its a dice roll as to whenever it gets released..

Z*


----------



## Zathros

John P said:


> I just found a blog written "as 2006 draws to a close" that said the Moon suit should be out in the fall. :freak:
> 
> http://resinbarbarian.com/2009/07/11/more-with-monarch-models/


*I rest my case*


----------



## SUNGOD

2006! I'm not that bothered about the Moon suit but if I was really looking forward to it I *would *be miffed. Same with the MOM kits so I don't blame Zathros for being annoyed.

Monarch have brought us some great kits but my god............they take forever to come out. I can only hope that Monarch speed things up and we're not waiting another 8 years for the Cyclops. Even 2 years is too long when you're getting older.


----------



## djnick66

Eight years is ridiculous


----------



## Zathros

*The problem I see with most manufacturers these days, is that since just about everything is outsourced overseas, it goes on a schedule at its point of manufacture. And again, these "manufacturers" IE: Monarch , Moebius, etc..are not actual manufacturers anyway..All it takes is a warehouse, a computer and a phone to be a "manufacturer", and a good sculptor in the case of a model kit, and actually, that isn't really needed either..Its all computerized and scanned.. The vendor gives the company a general shipping date, and then it gets rescheduled. Now that's understandable...However, I believe the company should be competent enough since he is paying the factory to require from them a reasonably accurate and realistic delivery date of say...within 60 days..But in Monarchs case, I believe whoever is running it, just "lets go of the controls", and doesn't seem to be at all interested in having any sort of reasonably reliable release schedule that his potential customers can expect the product to be available for purchase.Since the product is usually of exceptional quality, he probably assumes everyone will be happy in the long run..But to announce something like the moonsuit so very long ago, and the MOM kits, and just "drop the ball" without a word or an update simply is not good business, in my opinion..Gorgo, Nosferatu, Sinbad, or whatever withstanding, and look how LONG those took to come out..Its actually not about the moonsuit or the MOM kits anymore..Its simply the lousy way the business is run.Tome Lowe back in his heyday, was pumping out aurora repops every 5 months or so, from my recollections..Model manufacturing is not rocket science..They are not manufacturing a Saturn 5 Space capsule to go to the moon...Its a plastic model kit..Three months to make the mold, 3 to 4 months to shoot em and get em here after the test shots are approved.....It makes one wonder just how dependable the company is at all for the future...I look at it this way...Either you are in the business or your'e not. If you choose to be in it, then it needs to be RUN like a business.on a real schedule..No business today would never survive if they had this kind of schedule for their upcoming products. Good thing this isn't his main source of income..He'd starve if it were...
Z *


----------



## mcdougall

You know, I've only got myself to blame...
Scott and I have been friends for over 7 years now... when he tells me info I always ask if I can share it with you guys...Thinking you'd be excited too...
He always says yes...
If you don't know his situation... well simply put he is a Doctor and a Monster/figure model fan just like you and I.
He started Monarch by himself , as a fan, to make kits he always wanted and models he figured we'd all like...He might break even on the sale of his kits...enough to put the next idea into production...
He isn't Polar Lights...
He isn't Moebius...
but he is the closest thing to Aurora, since Aurora... not bad for a fan I'd say.

I now know it was my mistake for sharing this information with you guys, because you hear about it and then expect it immediately .
I won't repeat this mistake.
You'll see them when they are listed on CultTVman or MegaHobby anyway so you don't need me sharing what I thought was excitement and anticipation....
Bye for now.
Denis


----------



## TAY666

Zathros said:


> *But in Monarchs case, I believe whoever is running it, just "lets go of the controls", and doesn't seem to be at all interested in having any sort of reasonably reliable release schedule that his potential customers can expect the product to be available for purchase.*


It is usually because his job gets in the way.
Monarch is just a side project. 
Scott is a busy doctor in real life who has to take care of his career and family first. He pursues his passion for keeping the Aurora tradition alive when time allows.
See, Scott is just like us. A big fan of the Aurora monster kits from back in the day. Only, instead of just complaining that companies weren't putting out the kits he wanted, like the rest of us, he did something about it. He set about producing them himself. In his spare time.

And I, for one, could not be happier that he did.
I love almost every kit he's produced so far. (Sinbad is cool and all, just not something I wish to build). They are the closest thing to Aurora kits, since Aurora. Except they are better engineered and fit a whole lot better.
That is because this isn't a business for Scott, it is a passion.
He won't rush things to hit an arbitrary release date. 
Sure, that means we have to wait for the kits.
But so what? I've got lots of stuff to build here already. I haven't even finished the Ghost yet, let alone Gorgo.

That's my take on it anyway. YMMV


----------



## TAY666

Zombie_61 said:


> Isn't that the glow-in-the-dark version?


Nope.
This is what the reissue looked like earlier this year.


Personally, I kind of like it.


----------



## Zathros

mcdougall said:


> You know, I've only got myself to blame...
> Scott and I have been friends for over 7 years now... when he tells me info I always ask if I can share it with you guys...Thinking you'd be excited too...
> He always says yes...
> If you don't know his situation... well simply put he is a Doctor and a Monster/figure model fan just like you and I.
> He started Monarch by himself , as a fan, to make kits he always wanted and models he figured we'd all like...He might break even on the sale of his kits...enough to put the next idea into production...
> He isn't Polar Lights...
> He isn't Moebius...
> but he is the closest thing to Aurora, since Aurora... not bad for a fan I'd say.
> 
> I now know it was my mistake for sharing this information with you guys, because you hear about it and then expect it immediately .
> I won't repeat this mistake.
> You'll see them when they are listed on CultTVman or MegaHobby anyway so you don't need me sharing what I thought was excitement and anticipation....
> Bye for now.
> Denis


*Scott..I for one am not blaming you..and as far as at least myself, expecting anything "immediately"..that was never the issue...But to announce something in 2006??..and its still not out yet??..?? or 2-3 years??..and NO word on its progress?? ..wouldn't that be considered a BIT long????..or am I being completely unreasonable??:freak::freak: ..or announce a particular kit, then after over a year or more and no word on it, release something else totally different, even if it is a terrific release, wouldn't that seem kind of strange?????..No one , at least not myself, is expecting quick releases of anything especially since I have worked in the industry and know what it entails to produce a kit from beginning to finished product..But nothing I've known of would hold up any factory short of it being damaged of producing a kit in a year to 14 months at the longest, that's why I keep scratching my head, wondering....Now that You mentioned he is a physician, that explains much....If he is doing this as a "hobby" and he makes no money out of it, then I would guess whenever he chooses to put something into production, it will get made...It would have to be done as a hobby, based on his past release schedule history. Therefore, I would completely ignore any release dates that are announced..And wouldn't pay any attention to any in the future... *


----------



## Frankie Boy

Zathros said:


> *... Now that You mentioned he is a physician ... doing this as a "hobby" ... *


Correct me if I'm wrong, but was it not made pretty clear when Monarch first officially started up that it was indeed essentially a one-man, part-time operation, and model making was not Scott's main job/source of income, hence it would understandably be a "he'll get to it when he can" kind of thing?

It's always been pretty clear in my head that that is, and always has been, the situation with Monarch.


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> You know, I've only got myself to blame...
> Scott and I have been friends for over 7 years now... when he tells me info I always ask if I can share it with you guys...Thinking you'd be excited too...
> He always says yes...
> If you don't know his situation... well simply put he is a Doctor and a Monster/figure model fan just like you and I.
> He started Monarch by himself , as a fan, to make kits he always wanted and models he figured we'd all like...He might break even on the sale of his kits...enough to put the next idea into production...
> He isn't Polar Lights...
> He isn't Moebius...
> but he is the closest thing to Aurora, since Aurora... not bad for a fan I'd say.
> 
> I now know it was my mistake for sharing this information with you guys, because you hear about it and then expect it immediately .
> I won't repeat this mistake.
> You'll see them when they are listed on CultTVman or MegaHobby anyway so you don't need me sharing what I thought was excitement and anticipation....
> Bye for now.
> Denis




Denis it's not that we're not excited and please keep us updated when things are definitely progressing. It's just that it's hard for us to understand why they take quite so long. If it was just a year or two I think people would understand but 4 , 6, 8 years does seem excessive even for a such a tiny operation.

That's why I wonder if it would be better to do the whole production in Canada than relying on factories thousands of miles away in China with a possible language barrier. There's bound to be some company that can do the production in Canada?


----------



## finaprint

Yeah, if you plan on labor costs going up probably 50%..........

I say leave the guy alone. The model kit business is NOT his line of work and we are lucky for the kits we get, the mainliners also state kits that later do not translate into real product. 

Monarch is a niche company and we get what we get, and having starved of figure kits all through the later '70s and '80s, '90s I am happy for any 'Aurora' type kit I get. It won't be scads of them from Monarch and it is what it is. No need getting all childish about it. Most doctors would be sneering at collectors like us, never met him but he must be an interesting guy. 

I too think some things like the Gorgo rollout problems could have probably been dealt with differently but with limited time and another main line of work that may well be what happens.


----------



## Frankie Boy

finaprint said:


> It won't be scads of [models] from Monarch and it is what it is.



"It is what it is." My feelings exactly. Given what's come out from Monarch so far, I'll be happy with whatever comes out in the future ... if and when.


----------



## finaprint

Yes, it's not like we don't know how that works there now................


----------



## Zathros

Frankie Boy said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but was it not made pretty clear when Monarch first officially started up that it was indeed essentially a one-man, part-time operation, and model making was not Scott's main job/source of income, hence it would understandably be a "he'll get to it when he can" kind of thing?
> 
> It's always been pretty clear in my head that that is, and always has been, the situation with Monarch.


*If that was the case,I never seen it or heard that before..I didn't even know he was a physician...his website looked to me, like another model kit company...
*


----------



## mcdougall

Fair enough Z....no harm ...no foul... 
I'll keep you guys posted on developments....
but NO DATES 
SUNGOD, unfortunately, China seems to be the economical choice lately...
if it was as cheap to do it here ...It would be....
Cheers
:wave:


----------



## Trek Ace

I will love the Moon Suit when it is released, but I'm in no hurry. I've got plenty of kits to work on in the meantime. So, if it takes a few more years, I'm sure I'll still be here to enjoy it.


----------



## Zombie_61

TAY666 said:


> Nope.
> This is what the reissue looked like earlier this year...Personally, I kind of like it.


Ah, thanks. I'm guessing the color change either makes it easier to identify which run that specific kit came from (for those who care about such things), or it came time for the second run and the folks in China decided, "Well, we have plenty of this yellow stuff lying around that we'd like to get rid of, so..." :lol:


----------



## deadmanincfan

mcdougall said:


> You know, I've only got myself to blame...
> Scott and I have been friends for over 7 years now... when he tells me info I always ask if I can share it with you guys...Thinking you'd be excited too...
> He always says yes...
> If you don't know his situation... well simply put he is a Doctor and a Monster/figure model fan just like you and I.
> He started Monarch by himself , as a fan, to make kits he always wanted and models he figured we'd all like...He might break even on the sale of his kits...enough to put the next idea into production...
> He isn't Polar Lights...
> He isn't Moebius...
> but he is the closest thing to Aurora, since Aurora... not bad for a fan I'd say.
> 
> I now know it was my mistake for sharing this information with you guys, because you hear about it and then expect it immediately .
> I won't repeat this mistake.
> You'll see them when they are listed on CultTVman or MegaHobby anyway so you don't need me sharing what I thought was excitement and anticipation....
> Bye for now.
> Denis


PM sent, brother Denis...


----------



## Todd P.

SUNGOD said:


> That's why I wonder if it would be better to do the whole production in Canada than relying on factories thousands of miles away in China with a possible language barrier. There's bound to be some company that can do the production in Canada?


I traded some messages with Scott about this a few years ago. He did make a substantial effort to find someone in Canada to take over production, but none of the companies he contacted was interested in doing it at the small numbers he needed, or for a price he could afford. I think a lot of small North American companies will tell you the same thing.

And for what it's worth, like Denis, I learned it's probably best to hold off on sharing Monarch release dates, especially since my Resin the Barbarian blog was where a lot of people read the premature information. Nowadays, I just expect the kits when I see them, and so far they've all been great.


----------



## Zathros

*If I were Monarch, I would not even announce any project until the mold is already made, and its on the schedule to begin production. In fact,if I were any Kit manufacturer in the niche market, that is what I would do..

Z*


----------



## Frankie Boy

Zathros said:


> *If that was the case,I never seen it or heard that before..I didn't even know he was a physician...his website looked to me, like another model kit company...
> *


I didn't know he was a physician either — until now. But I was aware that he did have another full-time job and that Monarch, by necessity, was going to have to be a part-time endeavour.

His other "full-time job" business did come up in previous threads. I don't know Scott and only know what I do about Monarch from what's been posted on this site. So it was indeed mentioned before, otherwise there's no way I would have known about it. Perhaps it wasn't made as clear as it should have been.


----------



## Buc

no apologies, Denis... most of us know Scott and know he's done
himself proud w/ what he's been able to put out to date! by himself, no
less!

ignore the noise!


----------



## Spockr

Buc said:


> no apologies, Denis... most of us know Scott and know he's done
> himself proud w/ what he's been able to put out to date! by himself, no
> less!
> 
> ignore the noise!


Definitely agree on all points! I'm really happy that Scott 'chooses' to make models. The kit subjects, model designs and packaging are outstanding and these excellent homages to Aurora are worth whatever the wait.


----------



## SUNGOD

Todd P. said:


> I traded some messages with Scott about this a few years ago. He did make a substantial effort to find someone in Canada to take over production, but none of the companies he contacted was interested in doing it at the small numbers he needed, or for a price he could afford. I think a lot of small North American companies will tell you the same thing.
> 
> And for what it's worth, like Denis, I learned it's probably best to hold off on sharing Monarch release dates, especially since my Resin the Barbarian blog was where a lot of people read the premature information. Nowadays, I just expect the kits when I see them, and so far they've all been great.




Shame. No wonder people are getting things done in China if that's the case and it's the same over here.


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> Fair enough Z....no harm ...no foul...
> I'll keep you guys posted on developments....
> but NO DATES
> SUNGOD, unfortunately, China seems to be the economical choice lately...
> if it was as cheap to do it here ...It would be....
> Cheers
> :wave:



As Todd says Scott obviously had no choice so I don't blame him as it would be too expensive otherwise.

That pretty much wraps it up in regards to going the non China route.:wave:


----------



## TAY666

They're here


----------



## TAY666

Todd P. said:


> I traded some messages with Scott about this a few years ago. He did make a substantial effort to find someone in Canada to take over production, but none of the companies he contacted was interested in doing it at the small numbers he needed, or for a price he could afford. I think a lot of small North American companies will tell you the same thing.


Yep.
Why do you think the Atlantis kits are more expensive.
They are made here in the states.
And I think the only reason they managed to find anyone willing to do the smaller runs, is because they are based out of the New York area. There is a little bit of everything there.

When I was in injection molding, short run stuff was just too much of a PITA.
Didn't like it, didn't want to do it, and priced it accordingly.


----------



## finaprint

Probably kind of like printing an 800 page book times only 50 copies on a WEB printing press instead of an individual sheetfed one, which I did as a financial printer literally a thousand times, I hated it as well. Or, making ready on a job for 4-6 hours only to actually run the press for 30 minutes total time all runs added up. But being for the financial market and expected done in less than 24 hrs. at least we could make some killer money off of it. Quick turn-around on demand financial paid like 5X the normal going rate for simple black ink on white paper printing. The profits were incredible even on major horror stories like the one I just described. Boy you sure busted your butt to get it done though...........


----------



## mrmurph

Thanks for the pics, Tay666! I want a couple of those.


----------



## Zathros

TAY666 said:


> Yep.
> Why do you think the Atlantis kits are more expensive.
> They are made here in the states.
> And I think the only reason they managed to find anyone willing to do the smaller runs, is because they are based out of the New York area. There is a little bit of everything there.
> 
> When I was in injection molding, short run stuff was just too much of a PITA.
> Didn't like it, didn't want to do it, and priced it accordingly.


*Not sure if you are correct..I do know that The wildlife kits or at least the Black bear and cubs were done in China...

Z*


----------



## Zombie_61

TAY666 said:


> They're here...


Thank you for posting those photos. Now I know I _don't_ need to buy a glow Ghost kit. I understand the intent of making only a few pieces that glow in the dark because that's what Aurora did, but since the focus of the kit is a _*ghost*_ I was hoping they'd make the entire figure in glow styrene. Oh well, at least I'll save myself a few bucks.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Zathros said:


> * I wouldn't hold my breath were I you...It was announced like 2 years ago, at least.....
> 
> Z*


Definitely not holding my breath.  I know it was announced a long time ago, but when it comes, I'll get it. I mean, I'm assuming that it will some day, of course, but even if doesn't, well it was a nice idea!!


----------



## Mark McGovern

Zombie_61 said:


> ...I was hoping they'd make the entire figure in glow styrene.


Yes, that is a big disappointment. Then again, there is such a thing as phosphorescent paint, I guess.


----------



## Zombie_61

Mark McGovern said:


> Yes, that is a big disappointment. Then again, there is such a thing as phosphorescent paint, I guess.


True, but if I decide to go that route I might as well paint the original non-glow version that I already have.


----------



## mrmurph

The minimal amount of glow parts is a disappointment - especially since in the previous releases, the figure was composed of the same color of styrene. Ah welll...


----------



## hal9001

What *Monarch* kits do you have? Really? I have some too! Aren't they great? You have how many? Wow, that's a lot of *Monarch* kits! I don't have near that many!

_Thank _*Monarch* _for the_ *Monarch* _subjects you have and would otherwise not have!_

The only other Nosferatu kits out there I know of are resin, heap'um bunch more $$$ than styrene Nosy (Nosie?)! I wouldn't have four resin ones that's for sure....

*Remember, time is man made!* So blame women :freak:

Call me crazy but that's my attitude and I'm stickin' to it, 
Carl-


----------



## Zeus

Gorgo is molded in General Custer blue! I love it! Any of you gents who were tots in the 60/70's will know exactly what I mean. The rest of you will have to google it!  Ghost packaging looks insanely good, in my opinion. Gorgo, not so much. Still too faded and pastel looking for my taste.


----------



## Zathros

*I will get a Gorgo, since I had never seen the movie, and just bought the DVD and watched it this past weekend, as long as they are available. I have absolutely no interest whatsoever in the "ghost" kit, as it has no connection to anything,and just seemed to be what this doctor wanted to create as an original project, and doesn't personally do a thing for me, as I already have the forgotten prisoner, but now that I have seen the Gorgo movie, it seems like a good idea to pick up the kit.

Z*


----------



## eradicator178

Zathros said:


> *I will get a Gorgo, since I had never seen the movie, and just bought the DVD and watched it this past weekend, as long as they are available. I have absolutely no interest whatsoever in the "ghost" kit, as it has no connection to anything,and just seemed to be what this doctor wanted to create as an original project, and doesn't personally do a thing for me, as I already have the forgotten prisoner, but now that I have seen the Gorgo movie, it seems like a good idea to pick up the kit.
> 
> Z*



The ghost kit has a connection to the forgotten prisoner. It is pretty much a sequel for that kit and there are some resin bases out there that join the 2 kits together. I have the joining base parts just don't have the time to build it. The story of my life!!! :freak:


----------



## mcdougall

eradicator178 said:


> The ghost kit has a connection to the forgotten prisoner. It is pretty much a sequel for that kit and there are some resin bases out there that join the 2 kits together. I have the joining base parts just don't have the time to build it. The story of my life!!! :freak:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern

Like Zathros, I wasn't all that interested in the Ghost; it was a nice model, but if one wasn't familiar with the Forgotten Prisoner of Castel-Mare, the Ghost's narrative didn't make much sense. But when the Thunderboy Heavy Industries resin set that Mcdee mentioned and the Starlighting Projects "Torch of Castel-Mare" came out, my interest was piqued. So saying, the glow Ghost kit just arrived from CultTVman ("scratch and dent" he said - there was hardly a mark on the box!). In my stash I have a Polar Lights Forgotten Prisoner reissue with the Jim Craig resin upgrade set.

I have a couple of projects to finish first, then it's on to these bad boys!


----------



## TAY666

Yep. I'm working on a set as well.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/aurora/castle/castle.htm

Mine also has a couple other resin add-on bits to go with it.

Don't think I am using my lighted torch for this one. Think I am going to use that for my glow kit. Not exactly sure yet. Will decide later into the build.


----------



## Anton Phibes

The Ghost of Castlemare is my favorite kit Monarch has made. Nosferatu and Gorgo are beauties too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros

*I'm just not an "aftermarket " guy, and especially if the aftermarket parts cost more than the actual kit. No offense to the cottage industry guys, but I , prefer to build em as they were made.As I said earlier since the ghost has absolutely no appeal to me whatsoever, I am content to view the finished ones from you fine builders out there in plasticland.:thumbsup:


Z *


----------



## TAY666

And that is the beauty of this hobby.
A little something for everyone.

Would still love to see an all clear ghost.
Or even one that is all glow.


----------



## mr.victor

Has anyone heard a peep from Monarch lately? I just wanted to give this thread a bump to get it back into the discussion.


----------



## nautilusnut

I was building when the original Aurora "Prisoner" kit came out, never sparked my interest. When the "Ghost" kit came out, again, no particular interest. When I saw the THUNDERBOY resin kit that joined the two- BING! I really like it now!


----------



## SUNGOD

mr.victor said:


> Has anyone heard a peep from Monarch lately? I just wanted to give this thread a bump to get it back into the discussion.




Nope. We're still waiting for the Cyclops which looked like it was moving ahead a while back but nothing since. I think it's been over 5 years at least since it was announced.


----------



## eradicator178

No updates on his Facebook page since April 11.


----------



## eradicator178

Zathros said:


> *Not tryin to be negative, my friend, just practical..It's just that this company's track record is simply overly long release dates..Far longer than any other company that overshoots their announced release dates..He makes an excellent product, however, its a dice roll as to whenever it gets released..
> 
> Z*


Gives you something to look forward to when it does come out.


----------



## eradicator178

Blap is suppose to have some involvement with the Cyclops. Does anyone know him?


----------



## Owen E Oulton

eradicator178 said:


> Blap is suppose to have some involvement with the Cyclops. Does anyone know him?


Blappy is a regular over at Starship Modeler. You could PM him there and see if he knows anything. Assuming, that is, that as a subcontractor, he'd be allowed to tell you anything.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman

Moonsuit!
Moonsuit!


----------



## eradicator178

*Update*

He responded to a post I put on his facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/MonarchMod...mment_id=848561318532123&notif_t=feed_comment


----------



## SUNGOD

eradicator178 said:


> He responded to a post I put on his facebook page.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MonarchMod...mment_id=848561318532123&notif_t=feed_comment




Well that's er............straight to the point.


----------



## harrier1961

SUNGOD said:


> Well that's er............straight to the point.


Am I mising something?
I looked and he didn't reply back.
Andy


----------



## John P

His reply was "Nothing new to report".


----------



## Zombie_61

Well that's er............straight to the point.



:wave:


----------



## xsavoie

The longest wait has been for the Moon Suit. When will it be out.


----------



## scooke123

See above link-- Nothing new to report


----------



## Hunch

From what Scott told me the price of making models is going, up, up, up. This will mean smaller runs at a more costly price...but the subject matter of the kits he is intending to produce are very cool and I'll shell out the cash.
He likes to go slow (as we know) but the finished product has ALWAYS satisfied me so I can wait.
Jim


----------



## SUNGOD

I don't care if we have to pay more...I just just want the kits out.


----------



## John P

^That's what Mrs. Fox said about private school!


----------



## eradicator178

Hunch said:


> From what Scott told me the price of making models is going, up, up, up. This will mean smaller runs at a more costly price...but the subject matter of the kits he is intending to produce are very cool and I'll shell out the cash.
> He likes to go slow (as we know) but the finished product has ALWAYS satisfied me so I can wait.
> Jim


The quality of his subject matter and the workmanship of the kits is superb.


----------



## Zathros

* The Guy is a Doctor, so since he's busy doing that, he probably fits in kit production when he can....I don't actually think about Monarch that much anymore...when something pops up, it pops up...



Z*


----------



## finaprint

I would think that with the present state of the Chinese economy..........well, that should lead to some cost haggle room there for sure.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman

Monarch is going to make kits when he wants and sell them for his own pricing, when it suits him.


----------



## finaprint

With the general performance of the kit manufacturer in the past (missing parts when they can't even get the right ones in the box) I would think that statement applied more to them. Almost seems more like he is working for them rather than the other way around. Much of the dally around time seemed to be them rather than him. 

Agreed that he will do what he will, but once those kits pass a certain pricing point getting rid of them will be problematic even with the smaller runs and thinking there's enough collectors to cover that. I have every one he has produced so far but he as a company has made a point of fading into obscurity. One has to stay on top of that at least a little bit or give up being relevant. 

Until a current kit is present to sell he is in the same boat as Lapco to me. And if the kits cross that magical $35-40 plateau he will then probably be staying that way. At least until the cutrate clearance happens. It's happening enough now that one can sit back and make a collection from the 'won't sell' table now. I personally don't pay full price on any kit now, just like almost anything else out there. Or, how you get back when over 50 and no one will hire you any longer. 

The kits he has put out are quite awesome and I wish him well in the doctor's practice, he's actually already made his mark as far as I'm concerned. 

The present cost of oil and the Chinese economy are making the kits more expensive? Aw, com'on now. The ruan/dollar exchange rate alone says no. 

Seems to me somebody is doing too much listening to that Chinese vendor rather than telling. And not nearly the first time I've thought that...........


----------



## SUNGOD

Price isn't the problem and we shouldn't expect these kits to remain below the $40 mark. We'll probably be paying more for that over here in the UK anyway.

It's having the bloody kits in the first place that's the problem and we've been waiting over 5 years...........yes 5 years for the Cyclops and even longer for the Moonsuit. I know he's a one man operation but I just can't understand how it's taken that long.

Anyway..........


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

Hunch said:


> From what Scott told me the price of making models is going, up, up, up.


Good! Maybe having things made in China isn't as cost-saving to US vendors anymore. Maybe they'll start bringing the manufacturing of this stuff back here into the States…like the old days with Aurora. I'd love to see that happen.


----------



## finaprint

So would I as well and not just with modeling stuff. 

Those people over there have taken us for a ride what with their flippant attitude toward consistent quality control and by extension to who pays for their rice wine. They need to take a hard hit to slap them back into reality. We went over there and gave them the work but they then treat it like they don't care in many cases. Look at them not taking the simple time to make kits complete there. That's absolutely unacceptable for a business to take money to then do that and someone should have to pay for it. 

I saw enough of that same treatment in auto parts to choke a whole plains worth of horses, the quality control became abysmal with much of the stuff they make, much of it is either broken or misassembled right out of the box. We had to go to pretesting all alternators and starters right out of the box and roughly 20% failed right there. Another 20% fail in less than 3 months and all are covered under supposed 'lifetime warranties'. Same with small parts like Dorman or other, they use rubber that tears with one stretch and metal that breaks if dropped on the floor and machine work so far off the mark that huge numbers of parts will not fit whatsoever. Bolts missing or not tight at all. Shafts too big to go in holes, bearings with ZERO grease to fail in seconds or minutes, hole patterns impossibly off, plastic parts pressed to already be cracked in the box...............it's absolutely horrible. I saw it thousands of times.

I actually created a timesheet showing our territory district manager just how much time I spent simply rechecking and redoing things that the corporation had already paid for once to be done right, of course they weren't. It averaged out to close to 2 hours of each 8 hour day, or a 25% loss in worker output just staying on top of new in box/defective product, then I challenged him as to how long the chain could keep that crap up once prices got so high they could not resort to simple price increases to cover it up any longer. He had no answer to it, he could say no word other than agreeing with me 100%. The vendors were on us as well, they promised lifetime but then you do it and they got all bent out of shape and refused to accept cores over and over and periodically the top boys had to have 'conferences' with them to bring them back into the corporate fold at least for five more minutes. The backing of that policy along with the Chinese quality is flat killing them.

That lifetime warranty thing is killing the parts industry, the Chinese parts makers are cynically backing them with the knowledge and pricing structure to intend to give you 2 or 3 or more of the same part, they have premade them so cheaply they can still make money even doing that. Doesn't help you at all though when you have to change the same part over and over, I now know plenty of people who once sucked under there have repeatedly changed parts 4 and 5 times to still have them go out over and over. 

When they promise you lifetime they mean you will then change the part for the rest of your life likely. I watched customers pull their hair out over it time and time again. Many when faced with the insurmountable problem then get rid of the cars for what is generally a simple issue to fix if one could just get good parts. 

I personally have never paid for auto repair of any type in my entire life, I fix any and all things that go wrong on my cars so that cost borne by my back rather than wallet but at the crazy stupid prices now of $750-$1000 to change the simplest of parts the average American Joe doesn't have a prayer of staying on top of that. And that kind of cash buys one heck of a lot of kits. 

Just today, rebuilt an alternator for $40 for parts, OTC cost of that lifetime (LOL, yeah right!) part?-$200. It as well will outlast anything I can buy at that higher rate, BTDT way too many times now. 

So now, what to buy with that $160 I just made out of thin air...........my whole kit collection was made like that. 

I realize I've meandered here fellas but I just had to rant. I wouldn't give 2 cents for almost Chinese anything and surprised they haven't messed up the kit industry any more than they have. I sure get more extra parts of all types in kits now though, just got two sets of clear parts in a plane kit a couple days ago. One before that had FIVE decal sheets in it. They just don't care.

BTW, I credit my childhood love of plastic model kits and especially those with 'real working features' with having stimulated me enough to later go out in the world to apply that love of mechanical function to make a living out of it.


----------



## SUNGOD

Hold on a minute. Ok there is probably some quality control issues and dubious business practices in China (like with just about every country) but I've got many models around the house and I'd say a good 70% of them have been made in China..............and they're also very good. China's been responsible for some great stuff over the past few years or more and they've probably given us things that would never have been made elsewhere.

We've said before why not bring back the manufacturing back to Canada before when it comes to Monarch but Monarch said if I remember correctly that it just wasn't possible as it's too expensive outside of China.


----------



## TAY666

I hear people all the time saying we should be making kits here in the states.
But then, when Atlantis tries to do that, everyone complains about how much the kits cost.

I know Frank has looked into it as well. But the big problem is, there is no one here that can do it. Sure, there are places that can run the parts. But they won't package them. You have to send them somewhere else to have the parts bagged and boxed. That is, after you find another company to print your boxes, another to print your instructions, and another to buy the bags from. Then you have to get all that to the place that will package them for you. There just isn't anywhere here in the states that will do it all anymore. Over in China when they do the job, they do the whole thing start-to-finish.


----------



## finaprint

So, what do you do when China gets too expensive? Many businesses are already saying that and here onsite we say just to expect things to get higher. Sorry, past a point you won't be doing that. The automotive industry already finding that out and why $40 alternators 15 years ago are now over $250 with no difference in technology and much worse quality control. This line of business (models) will get there slower because not the volume but getting there now. 

And, we hold up Monarch as an 'expert' on cost because they can't get it done right or on time? Methinks something might be in error there. 

Yes, like here there are good shops in China that make excellent product but also like here they will be too high too. Look at say Trumpeter, excellent prices until the name better known now many are up to 3 times the cost. Kinetic? High. HobbyBoss? Cheap at first, now higher. Some up 200% in 2-3 years. What happened to Bronco?

The higher prices will winnow out a certain amount of us, luckily I'm loaded up for the long haul there. I will NOT overpay for what essentially is still a toy, at 62+ years old you have to have priorities. 

Just wait till the temp worker industry hits full swing in China like here and beginning to zoom off the ground now. Once you get it in your head the company that's paying you doesn't care enough about you to hire you permanently, then next comes the thought I don't care about your quality either. 

Ask Germany how well that temp worker thing has gone, once world class companies like VW and BMW choking on quality issues because of heavy use of them. One of the first big surprises I got working in parts, the number of parts on those cars that don't last. It changed my opinion of them completely. 

Once a CEO makes 2000X what the average worker in the company makes you are naturally going to think cost is too high. That's the same as adding 2000 workers to sit on their butts and do nothing, yet the CEO bitching about the cost is the one who has run it up! Much of that perceived cost thing is crap anyway, business schools used to teach that if you made 15% profit you were in business forever. I printed company annual reports showing some with closing sites making 100% profit as 'low performing'. The BANKERS on the boards are the cause of that, not the cost of production. All businesses mature to stabilize but just try telling a banker that. When they mature the banker then wants to sell pieces of the company off to fake increase profits more. They simply freak out when profits level off in a quarter. 

If you do the whole start-to-finish production thing now you are paying too much to do so. The industry norm now is to job lots of that out to specialized 3P companies to both lower cost more than you can yourself and to have others to blame when any liability issues show up. The offloading of corporate responsibility, just like we've done to the Chinese. When the Chinese do it 'all' you can be sure they're jobbing out chunks of it. Why when the blame game comes knocking as it so often does they always point the finger down the chain of subcontracting. The subcontractors are just in house. 

No decent megamillion making LLC or LLP does everything truly in house anymore, it's how you go out of business. You're a kit maker, not a packaging company or a printing company. You look around to see who you can bilk when they are not smart enough to know what their own costs are. You bankrupt THEM then move on to others. 

LOOK at what the BANKERS do to the COMPANIES. Crystal clear if you just look. To begin with, look how many INC'ed companies are now LLCs or LLPs instead, there's a reason for that. The terms mean if they break up they share the liability but shirk most of it. Those groups are masters of shoving costs onto other people. The entire LLP/LLC idea is based on it. 

The ultimate problem with Monarch is that just like having a temp worker, he has short term temp work only and no manufacturer will take him seriously as a result. He's not enough of a mover/shaker to get them to do what he wants. Meaning production problems will likely be the continued norm there.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman

Monarch can have problems. I will still buy his kits, they are that good.
I will pay for quality. I already have more kits than I can build in a lifetime. I don't care about buying anymore cheap kits to be in my way.

IMHO.

Without an Import tariff like we used to
have (Pre- NAFTA and GAT) it will never be expensive enough to to bring manufacturing back here. Only robotic manufacture can be less expensive.


----------



## SUNGOD

I am surprised that there's nowhere in Canada or the US that can do everything under one roof or at least at a competitive price like there supposedly is in China but only Monarch can judge what's best. If some places lowered their prices then maybe they'd get more business but maybe then they'd fall foul of the workers wage system or something.


----------



## Frankie Boy

SUNGOD said:


> ... If some places lowered their prices then maybe they'd get more business but maybe then they'd fall foul of the workers wage system or something.


There are some places that have lowered their prices. One of those places is called China.


----------



## finaprint

Yes, and they'd better. There's a lot of talk of going back to SE Asia as many places there are now cheaper. Some of the early birds already have. The Chinese have run their prices up quite a bit and one of the reasons now they are having problems. The other being people like me who have quit playing the too high a cost game. But not mainly because of China or production costs, the real problem has to do with the business end over here. You can play that other game all you want, but as long as the companies do what they do here you will pay too much regardless of where it comes from. Give a second's thought to why nothing really changed after 2007-08 and where all that money for the superpacs is now coming from.

The bankers. There are rock solid sound reasons why they were never allowed to work in stocks directly until very recent years. 

In many cases China lowered its' production prices but the end seller of the product did NOT. Any banker on the board votes against doing that, 100% of the time and all day long.

I printed financials for almost 15 years to be able to see how most of the world's megacompanies work, much of the cost issue of anything you can name in the last 25 years has little to do with production at all other than as a vehicle to increase profit more. If they could they would charge 1000% for any thing they make. If they got that they would then not settle for that next time. If production costs go up the corporations view it as a profit increasing mechanism. if say cost goes up 5%, they increase item price to 10%, ergo, every cost increase passed on actually nets them more profit as long as they can make it work and keep you stupid. 

I like the tired old line the TV reporters put out time and time again in the grocery industry stories about how they only make a penny or so on every dollar's worth of sales they have. What a line of XXXX. The financial reports put the lie to that instantly. 

When businesses hand you that line about 'we are NOT trying to increase profits higher, we only want to keep them right where they are' that is a lie to your face plain and simple too. One look at all the new discounts you are getting in everything you buy (food, power, shipping charges on kits!, etc.) due to the drop in oil prices should convince anybody of that. Kits are mostly made of oil, where's the discount for it now? Accepting higher prices just because they tell you that is having your head stuck in the sand. And you know what that leaves sticking up in the air........

They wouldn't lower gas prices either except that would be too obvious, they still have to fight enough government gouging claims as it is. Ever notice how this or that politician jumps on the gas industry over gouging to get his name recognition up then he quietly fades away into obscurity after he works out his big payoff from the industry to shut up? Even so, any lackwit can tell they curve the profits there too, the price always drops slowly but goes up 10X as fast. Nobody to this day has ever gotten a straight honest reason for that in every business show or report I've ever seen, and I watch plenty of them. You'll get enough lies from big oil executives to choke a horse though. 

Many things are priced truly according to costs but many are not and have no basis in reality. In the parts store for instance light bulbs that cost the store 39 cents you buy for $5 (It was only $4 two years ago). No base cost increase but a 25% OTC increase. Fancy that. A ten cent increase in cost price normally resulted in a $1 OTC price increase. Most objects in the stores were priced to that degree of craziness. They also bump prices up each day by the hundreds and nothing like the cost increases of the '80s which came weekly or monthly. RARELY does anything ever go down but plenty of things did back in the '80s though. How curious. How about OEM simple bolts that can be gotten in same shape, form, and strength grade at the hardware store for 50 cents each but cost $10-$20 or more each at a car dealership? Did you know that one squirt of oil from a squirt can costs you $20 during dealership work? What if I told you the dealerships buy at the parts store to then upcharge to the dealer OEM price while letting you think you are buying the OEM factory made parts? I saw it hundreds of times. What about the so-called 'green' programs that have you buying USED parts in OEM sealed packages and they let you happily think they are brand new? It's buyer beware out there, simply accepting things at face value because they tell you to is death. 

Globalization not only allowed them to get cheaper made product, it also remoted the production locations so they can then tell you any lie they want and you cannot easily disprove it. 

Somebody please show me how that with only 30% of the workers Ford used to have, robotic manufacturing has lowered the price of a car. The use of robots allowed the company to keep the increased PROFITS not lower the prices. Look at the stark choice made there. No robot will EVER do that choosing. Ford has increased prices some 20-25% in the last 10 years or so. They used to be value priced vehicles and some 10-15% below the averaged Japanese cars which were considered better made. The Ford price came up to pass many Japanese in price now but the quality did NOT to match, they have some serious issues even now. I myself bought a brand new Nissan at $4K less than Ford wanted here locally for USED cars of the same class and size. And I WAS a Ford exclusive user for over 30 years, but no longer. Robots don't do spit if the car part quality drops like those did over the last 30 years, you can clearly look at the parts evolution to see how low they have gotten. The parts now are not low in quality, they are beyond that, they are clearly now designed to fail INTENTIONALLY. There's simply no other conclusion you can come to otherwise. That issue is and always will be a HUMAN one. 

And, are our cheaper kits any more in the way if they are exactly the same ones as yours except 50% cheaper? LOL. I technically make money when I buy mine now, I actually calculate out on each one what I would have gotten paid an hour by waiting a bit. It's an extension of me doing the work on all my own things, I figure cost there as well. I OFTEN make well over $100/hr. equivalent and have made in the thousands an hour way more than once. If I can't make at least $30/hour I pretty much don't do it, that was my pay rate for around 25 years. There are solid ways of making money with no job at all. I've got a couple of recorded ATX 'repairs' after I was told I had to have a new automatic transmission (snicker) that rank up around $5K-$7K/hour pay rate. One the cost to me was $13 and the other was a thirty cent washer put in a strategic spot. Both cars went from slipping transmissions to running for many years longer.

Forgive me guys for taking up so much of your time, once I get started I can't stop and why I don't post much.


----------



## SUNGOD

You make some interesting points and at least some of these big corporations shipping jobs to places like China are probably just being greedy.

Let's not forget though model companies aren't like other business's so they should be cut more slack and injection moulding is very expensive. Especially with a tiny company like Monarch. I wish we could get the kits much faster though as over 5 years is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Trek Ace

I understand and sympathize with Monarch's situation. While I would love a Moon Suit kit, I am willing to wait longer until they are ready to release it. I haven't been disappointed with any of the kits they have released so far. So, I regard it as a delightful surprise when they do release a new kit.


----------



## finaprint

And so do I..............I have nothing else to say other than I have said too much already. 

Long Live Monarch............somehow............

I myself wonder how R2 is going to pass off all those old Lindberg kits at the prices they are asking now. That same move killed J.C. Lloyd faster than you can say dead yet the pricing structure is still the same, WAY overpriced for what you are getting there in many cases. I'd like to have a few of the obscure ones but even when I was making the 'big' money I wouldn't go there at those rates. The $15 stuff is abysmal in quality and the $25 is better but still some of them seem to be priced way out of whack with the others. Like the satellite rocket for $25 by itself yet the rocket AND the space station together for $15, it's crazy. When Lindberg first came back under Lloyd I picked up several that were apparently mispriced by them and got them at very reasonable cost, went back a couple weeks later and they had more than doubled in price. Some of the ships are so high now they will sit forever, they are not moving at all out of the LHS here. Dust on 'em. Already here the shop owner told me he has quit bringing them in, they won't sell. 

Thinking that cannot last like that for long..........


----------



## finaprint

Possible bankers at work again just yesterday, big story in national news about the 'chemical factory' fire that in the story turned into the 'recycled oil' factory fire then the ending question turns yellow...wait for it...a little longer..."Will oil prices now be going up from this fire????"

Them guys never stop and exactly what I was talking about higher up. The mind control effort never stops.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman

To Finaprint:

Well expressed and good points.

Many people saw this coming 20 years ago. I tried and tried to explain the negative consequences of outsourcing. 

The result:
The only person they got mad at was me.


----------



## mcdougall

F or those of you that don't frequent Facebook...
Scott just posted this


with the caption.... Finally the box is ready to go. When you obsess over every little detail, it can take a fair amount of time to get the job done. Soon folks, soon.
Monarch Model Co., Inc. All original art on all sides. A BIG box = to two Scenes boxes in depth.

Here's the Facebook link https://www.facebook.com/MonarchModelCorp?fref=nf

Mcdee


----------



## finaprint

Niiiiiice.

In a furthering of what I have posted here in thread lately comes the news tonight that after Goldman Sachs published a future prediction of $20 barrel oil, suddenly we have many of the oil refineries (they said at least 6) here in the US all shutting down at the same time to do '3-5 year maintenance'. Or, way beyond the seasonal switch of equipment to a different formula for winter fuel.

Sure, they need to do it when the opportunity presents itself. However, Nightly Business News tonight itself questioned how they all seemed to be scheduling it to do at the EXACT SAME TIME, what was called by them the largest simultaneous shutdown of refineries ever. Many are shutting down the entire output and that too was unusual they commented. The norm is to shut down pieces of the plant at a time to keep at least some reduced output going. 

Anybody want to hazard a guess at how many banker phone calls have happened to these refineries in the last week? I'd bet the refinery to refinery communications have gone way up as well. You won't find the collusion with any congressional investigation but that doesn't mean it's not there..........all you have to do is look.

Go Scott go..............


----------



## RMC

*??????????*



finaprint said:


> Niiiiiice.
> 
> In a furthering of what I have posted here in thread lately comes the news tonight that after Goldman Sachs published a future prediction of $20 barrel oil, suddenly we have many of the oil refineries (they said at least 6) here in the US all shutting down at the same time to do '3-5 year maintenance'. Or, way beyond the seasonal switch of equipment to a different formula for winter fuel.
> 
> Sure, they need to do it when the opportunity presents itself. However, Nightly Business News tonight itself questioned how they all seemed to be scheduling it to do at the EXACT SAME TIME, what was called by them the largest simultaneous shutdown of refineries ever. Many are shutting down the entire output and that too was unusual they commented. The norm is to shut down pieces of the plant at a time to keep at least some reduced output going.
> 
> Anybody want to hazard a guess at how many banker phone calls have happened to these refineries in the last week? I'd bet the refinery to refinery communications have gone way up as well. You won't find the collusion with any congressional investigation but that doesn't mean it's not there..........all you have to do is look.
> 
> Go Scott go..............



who cares !


----------



## veedubb67

mcdougall said:


> F or those of you that don't frequent Facebook...
> Scott just posted this with the caption.... Finally the box is ready to go. When you obsess over every little detail, it can take a fair amount of time to get the job done. Soon folks, soon.
> Monarch Model Co., Inc. All original art on all sides. A BIG box = to two Scenes boxes in depth.
> 
> Here's the Facebook link https://www.facebook.com/MonarchModelCorp?fref=nf
> 
> Mcdee


Sad - also says "This will be Monarch's solitary new kit release for 2015."

Another year to wait for the Moonsuit...


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## SUNGOD

For one minute there I thought it might be the Cyclops box. Oh well......maybe in another 20 years.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman

Nothing here to see, move along.


----------



## finaprint

Who cares indeed............LOL. I make money off of thinking like that, as in 2001 and 2008. I love modeling but in no way do I fixate on it exclusively to then disregard all that goes on around me. Too much money to be made there when events line up to shake the 'who cares' crowd to the core.

Sorry guys and I'll shut up.


----------



## Jimmy B

The one Monarch kit in 2015 is one more than I was expecting so all good by me


----------



## John P

Didn't even know they were making this one. I thought the next kit was the Cyclops.
Or the moonsuit.


----------



## Hunch

What an awesome box! I'm glad Scott waited to get it right. I'd rather wait than get a crappy box, depending on the model. With Monster models I like a nice box. Cars, real space and military I just dont care if its plain brown cardboard...but something like this, well, I like to display the box with the kit when I have the space for it and for this release I"VE GOT PLENTY O' SPACE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RMC

ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Frankie Boy

RMC said:


> ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


:thumbsup:


----------

